# Dracula is in my house



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Just went to my Tinder Box out here in Palm Springs with,"Louistogie" and "Slaterstogies" and pick up some nice smokes. We were talking to one of the guys about Pete stuff and he pulled out the Dracs! 
:jaw: 
He had two left so I had to buy the last two. He didn't want give up the box though lol I don't blame him. I also pick up some of the last LX2 lancero's for $5 buck each which was a great deal for being out here in SoCal. 
Heres some pics:

















Today was a good day:smoke2:


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Great pick up.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice catch!!! 
Too bad about the box though.........


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet!! Great score bro.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great haul! Those Lx2's are some seriously good cigars, enjoy!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Those look so good! Enjoy!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

5 great sticks!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice. Smoked one of my Dracs on Thanksgiving. I'm going to have to look for some of those Lx2 lanceros.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

good score


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice bro, we need to find a box!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Excuse me while I drool...:wave:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice score.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Score


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't smoke them tooo fast!!


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

very nice !!!


----------

